# good day



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Started a stripping job today. Old cheap vinyl paper hung by home owner. I was thinking this could be a disaster waiting to happen. First bedroom, peeled off the outer layer that came off mostly in full sheets, OK, good. Sprayed the backing([email protected]), let it do it's thing, backing came off in full sheets. First bedroom, 12 by 15 done in 2 hours.Second bedroom, backing was a little more attached, 2 1/2 hours. Done
Some days it goes as it should:thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice! That should make up for the times when wallpaper is much harder than it looked.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Nice! That should make up for the times when wallpaper is much harder than it looked.


NOTHING makes up for a 5hitty removal job.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

happy that today you ate the bear !

Congrats. I feel your joy.

(pray that you get luckier tonight  )


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> NOTHING makes up for a 5hitty removal job.


 
thats sorta why I posted, there seem to be way more bad ones than good


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> happy that today you ate the bear !
> 
> Congrats. I feel your joy.
> 
> (pray that you get luckier tonight  )


 
naw, the g-dam dog is the lucky one:blink:


----------

